# +++ Türchen 7 +++



## Racklinger (7. Dezember 2022)

An unserem Altwasser.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten angel ich in der Ostsee.


----------



## Ron73 (7. Dezember 2022)

In unserer wunderschönen Hafencity


----------



## Kehrinho (7. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten an den deutschen und dänischen Forellenseen


----------



## laraque (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Wasser 
Genauer gesagt am kleinen Fließgewässer.


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Dezember 2022)

Im Dyroysund natürlich!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Fluss


----------



## hanzz (7. Dezember 2022)

Gevatter Rhein

Wie mächtig zieht mich's immer wieder,
Du alter Rheinstrom, hin zu Dir!
Weit schöner als die schönsten Lieder
Zu Deinem Ruhme, scheinst Du mir,
In Deiner Berge Kranze,
In Deiner Ufer Pracht,
In Deiner Wogen Glanze
Bei Tage und bei Nacht!


----------



## masu1963 (7. Dezember 2022)

An unseren im Wald liegenden Vereinsteichen


----------



## Seele (7. Dezember 2022)

Hauptsache nass ist es. Wie immer, der Jungangler bekommt das Abo


----------



## captn-ahab (7. Dezember 2022)

Kleiner Fluss. Ruhe, Natur und Entschleunigung. Dafür auch kleinere Fische, aber das stört mich nicht.


----------



## alter Neusser (7. Dezember 2022)

Am kleinen Fluss


----------



## Niklas32 (7. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten in kleinen Teichen und Weihern.


----------



## Spaßfischer (7. Dezember 2022)

Baggersee


----------



## Minimax (7. Dezember 2022)

kleine Flüsschen sind meine Lieblingsgewässer


----------



## Xeviltan (7. Dezember 2022)

Im Spreewald bei Lübbenau


----------



## Localhorst (7. Dezember 2022)

Baggerloch und Ostsee


----------



## Slappy (7. Dezember 2022)

Schwer. 
Ich würde sagen, der Bach ist mir am liebsten


----------



## Mescalero (7. Dezember 2022)

Kleine Bäche, je kleiner umso lieber.


----------



## Angelklinge (7. Dezember 2022)

An Dänemarks Ostseeküste.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Dezember 2022)

Ich mag den MLK Abschnitt bei uns sehr.


----------



## Kiri86 (7. Dezember 2022)

An der Müritz !


----------



## Luis2811 (7. Dezember 2022)

Ich angel am liebsten bei uns am Bach, da der eine super Artenvielfalt hat.


----------



## lukaschek1 (7. Dezember 2022)

An den Binnenseen in Schleswig-Holstein und im Rhein!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. Dezember 2022)

Ostsee, eindeutig!


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Dezember 2022)

In unserer wunderbaren HafenCity und an der Ostsee.


----------



## Nuesse (7. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> In unserer wunderschönen Hafencity


Das was Ron sagt ,nur ohne wunderschön.


----------



## BastE (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Vereinseigenen kleinen Forellenbach. Im Urlaub gerne in der Oberpfalz!


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Dezember 2022)

Am sehr grossen Baggersee mitten in der Natur. 

R. S.


----------



## Los 2 (7. Dezember 2022)

Eindeutig Ostsee


----------



## Jason (7. Dezember 2022)

Teiche und Flüsschen sind meine Favoriten.


----------



## davidhecht (7. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten im baggersee


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (7. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten am Altrhein.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (7. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten wo Fisch ist aber dann doch meistens nur am Rhein


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (7. Dezember 2022)

An der wunderbaren Elbe bei Magdeburg


----------



## Mooskugel (7. Dezember 2022)

Kleiner Baggersee


----------



## MichaG (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Rhein.


----------



## Made90 (7. Dezember 2022)

Ich angele am liebsten an Naturseen


----------



## STRULIK (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Rhein auf Zander


----------



## Double2004 (7. Dezember 2022)

Ostsee.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Dezember 2022)

Vatter Rhein. Zum Feedern auch mal gerne an die Ruhr.


----------



## sprogoe (7. Dezember 2022)

An unserem Vereinsbaggersee, ca. 13 ha groß und bis zu 18 m tief.
Schön vom vereinseigenem Ruderboot gemütlich auf Renken.


----------



## Coastlinegroupie (7. Dezember 2022)

an der Donau in Regensburg


----------



## FischerKing (7. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klar die Hunte


----------



## Timbo78 (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Rhein, ist halt direkt vor der Tür...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten angel ich am Rhein aber die Schifffahrtstrassen in NRW sind auch nicht zu verachten…


----------



## Stippi68 (7. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten dort wo auch andere nette Angler sind.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2022)

An der Ostsee wars am schönsten bisher.


----------



## Tricast (7. Dezember 2022)

An einem Gewässer mit leichtem Zug.


----------



## Thede (7. Dezember 2022)

AM liebsten in der Naturbach, am häufigsten am Hafenkopf auf der Steinschüttung


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (7. Dezember 2022)

Im Urlaub im schönen Ostfriesland.


----------



## 49er (7. Dezember 2022)

An meiner geliebten Donau!
Die ist zwar zickig ohne Ende, aber einfach liebenswert!


----------



## jupp4711 (7. Dezember 2022)

Norwegen und Rhein


----------



## uweosna (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Liebsten am kleinen Bach abseits aller Zivilisation.


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2022)

In Altarmen und Sumpflöchern aller Art, Bächen und Entwässerungsgräben...am liebsten da, wo sonst keiner angelt oder angeln mag.


----------



## Bronni (7. Dezember 2022)

Dortmund-Ems-Kanal bei Münster


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Rhein


----------



## punkarpfen (7. Dezember 2022)

Ostsee


----------



## BaFO (7. Dezember 2022)

Zuhause natürlich gerne am kleinen Bach und Fluss oder am Weiher...
Im Ausland sehr gerne an Poldergräben! 
LG Max


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten an unserer Zenn- und Regnitzstrecke Nachts...


----------



## FischFreund84 (7. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten angel ich an kleineren Seen oder am Rhein.


----------



## compresiceps (7. Dezember 2022)

Die Weser ist mein Gewässer


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Dezember 2022)

Finis Terre


----------



## Phoenix84 (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Neckar


----------



## Dominik79 (7. Dezember 2022)

Im Elsass


----------



## chum (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Bodden.


----------



## Tricast (7. Dezember 2022)

An der Luhne und am Tietjenteich


----------



## XGASTX (7. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
am MLK und an der Aller.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## kuttenkarl (7. Dezember 2022)

Mangels Fließgewässer an unseren Teichen.


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Waldsee und am Flüsschen.


----------



## kv2408 (7. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe den Bodensee vor der Türe und da angle ich auch am liebsten


----------



## Nikesd (7. Dezember 2022)

Mein hausgewässer ist die Weser alles drin nichts muss. Immer wieder eine Überraschung hier was zu fangen


----------



## el.Lucio (7. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten an der Mosel.


----------



## ulist (7. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 7
> Anhang anzeigen 425890
> 
> 
> ...


An der Fulda


----------



## Verstrahlt (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Wasser :X  kleiner Fluss bis 5m breite


----------



## Waidbruder (7. Dezember 2022)

An einer Talsperre inmitten von Wäldern!


----------



## Tenchion (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Forellenbach


----------



## By-Tor (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Bodensee


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (7. Dezember 2022)

an der unteren Argen im Allgäu


----------



## Oanga83 (7. Dezember 2022)

Alle Seen die in Reichweite sind


----------



## pikehunter (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Vereinsgewässer.-  Großer Baggersee.


----------



## HerrZebra (7. Dezember 2022)

An der Ostsee


----------



## Paddi (7. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten Gehe ich an die Schlei /Ostsee


----------



## Maju (7. Dezember 2022)

Empfehlenswert: Milstätter See und Weissensee in Kärnten, in Bayrische Seen vom Allgäu bis zum Chiemsee am liebsten vom Boot aus


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. Dezember 2022)

Ostsee und Nord Ostsee Kanal


----------



## Ingenieux (7. Dezember 2022)

Ich angel am liebsten bei uns im Ort am Mühlenteich oder an der Tideelbe.
Auch viel Glück an alle anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## wulfy3 (7. Dezember 2022)

Am Nordostseekanal


----------



## kingandre88 (7. Dezember 2022)

An der Lippe


----------



## Astacus74 (7. Dezember 2022)

Na das ist einfach an der Alten Jeetzel, der Jeetzel, der Elbe und am See


Gruß Frank


----------



## nostradamus (7. Dezember 2022)

Italien


----------



## Kay1 (7. Dezember 2022)

In der Elbe


----------



## aristagon (8. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns in der Nähe an der Weser


----------



## Aalbändiger (8. Dezember 2022)

Norwegen oder am Vereinsgewässerer Kiesgrube


----------



## nordfisching (8. Dezember 2022)

Mittelnorwegen einmal im Jahr.


----------



## Jurben (8. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich an den Hamburger Kanälen.


----------



## Ukel (8. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten in der ruhigen Natur, egal ob See oder Fluss


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (8. Dezember 2022)

Der Gewinner lautet:
Mescalero 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Dezember 2022)

Gratuliere Mescalero


----------



## kingandre88 (8. Dezember 2022)

Glcückwunsch Mescalero


----------



## Vanner (8. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (8. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch mein Lieber viel Spaß beim Stöbern.


----------



## hanzz (8. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero 
Meeeeeescaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeeroooooooooooooooo

Glückwunsch


----------



## nostradamus (8. Dezember 2022)

gratulaion


----------



## bic zip (8. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch mescalero, 

Bist einer der Sympathischsten hier. 

Viel Spass damit 

R. S.


----------



## Nuesse (8. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Mescalero


----------



## Kehrinho (8. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Jason (8. Dezember 2022)

Gratuliere dir Mescalero


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Mescalero !


----------



## silverfish (8. Dezember 2022)

Viel Spass beim lesen !


----------



## Gert-Show (8. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn!


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Dezember 2022)

Glcückwunsch Mescalero


----------



## yukonjack (8. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------

